# Range Rover Vogue - Black Metallic - Waterless Wash Shocker!



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Today's detail for Bryan and I, a 2002 Range Rover Vogue in metallic black.

When we arrived, the car looked really clean, having been very recently washed by the owner.  However, it did seem to look rather greyish than black:





































And this is why the car looked like this:



















Oh dear! :doublesho These marks are (at least in part) due to a waterless wash which was carried out on the car, the owner described the wash method used as like wiping baby wipes over the paint - and rather unsurprisingly it seems to have inflicted some damage! The owner tells me that a lot of what is seen there was the result of the waterless wash!!

The whole car was like this and it very quickly became apparent that we had our work cut out for us well and truly! Car to be completed in the day...

So - Bryan set to work on the wheels and arches while I washed the bodywork...



















With the car washed and clayed, it was time to rectify the damage to the paint... various combinations were tried, before I settled on 3M Fast Cut Plus with a dab of Ultrafina for the correction and Menzerna PO85RD Final Finish for the refining. These were applied as follows:

3M Fast Cut Plus + Ultrafina SE: Meguiars W7006 Cutting Pad

Spread at 600rpm, 1 pass
Begin to work at 1200rpm, 2 passes
Work at 1500 - 1800rpm, around 8 - 10 passes until the defects fully removed

Menzerna PO85RD Final Finish: Meguiars W9006 Finishing Pad

Spread at 600rpm, 1 pass
Begin to work at 900rpm, 2 passes
Work at 1200rpm, 3 - 4 passes
Work at 1500rpm, around 10 passes until residue went clear
Refine at 1200rpm, 2 passes
Burnish at 900rpm, 2 passes

The results of the polishing process...

Rear 3/4 Driver's Side Before:










and after:




























Rear 3/4 Passenger's Side Before:





































correcting...



















finishing...










buffing off...










assessing the result...










looking good...























































Bonnet and front wings - after shots...














































Passenger Front Door before...










after...










Driver Front Door before...



















after...




























Plastic lower sections of the doors were very badly scratched, I imagine as this was the dirtiest region and thus was most badly damaged by washing badly... Two hits of Power Gloss, followed by Intensive Polish and I was left with still only ~80% correction:










I would have liked to spend a little more time on this section in particular, but we were running short at this stage  Serious correction work on the deeper marks there is required, so I aim to return to either re-compound or wet sand for the owner to get these closer to perfect 

Lights were lightly swirled...










Corrected with Intensive Polish by the PC...



















Bryan, using his extra height over me, did the roof...










With the car machined to a finish, Swissvax Cleaner Fluid was used to cleanse the paint by hand, and the LSP of choice for the day was Swissvax Mystery.

Glass was cleaned inside and out with Meguiars Glass Cleaner Concentrate (Detailer Range). Plastics were treated with Meguiars All Seasons Dressing. Wheels (fantastic 22" alloys) were cleaned by Bryan and waxed with Smartwax Rim Wax. Tyres were treated to Meguiars Hot Shine. Bryan also did some work on the interior, cleaning surfaces with Meguiars APC, protecting with Poorboys Natural Look and hoovering the carpets...

12 hours after starting, the car was rolled out for some after pictures:


































































































































































































































Many thanks to Kevin today for the seemingly endless supply of coffee! :thumb: Great hospitality, and a cracking car as well. :thumb:

PS - special thanks to Rich and Clark at Polished Bliss for the loan of a spare PC - Bryan forgot to pack his!  Cheers guys! :thumb:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Wow! Great job guys ! :thumb:


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Blimey that was bad! Excellent turn around Dave and i've gotta say the last reflection shots are amazing, the owner must of done a moon walk when he saw the end result :thumb:

Also love the wheels.....


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

WOW all that in 1 day you must have been shattered 

Fantastic work


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

TriBorG said:


> WOW all that in 1 day you must have been shattered
> 
> Fantastic work


I'm asleep at the keyboard right now... :lol: Will answer my PMs and emails tomorrow me thinks...


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

That's the money shot for me!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Fantastic turn around.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Really Nice Dave and Bryn

My next detail is a Black Range Rover but i have it for the week so i hope i can get it done


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

lovely work as usual :thumb:

can i ask whats that cool hose attachment - seen PD use one if not similar


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

nice one Dave!!!! that makita is nearly as big as you!LOL!!! only joking cracking work as always faultless and a great write up


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice one guys - bloody stunning :thumb:


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

those reflection shots look fantastic! Awesome job, Dave!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Top work guys. How did the mystery look in the flesh? Any better than say BOS?


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Well done guys, i'm glad Kev got the car sorted in the end


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice work, really clean reflections!

I get dizzy from looking at the reflection shots on black cars. I cant tell where the body starts and ends because the reflection is so clean and crisp!


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Fantastic turn around! Top Job guys :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

real good job guys :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Looks like another great job there guys.
Got to love working on a black car :thumb:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow, one huge car, looking superb now though, great work :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks good Dave, and cant believe Baby Wipes were used!


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

It looks much better than new !!
You're great my friend.


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice, good work guys


----------



## Domus (Oct 26, 2005)

Is that sweater the only garment you own? Or have you got a wardrobe full of them?


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

Great work chaps, Cracking reflections 
just finished a black RR myself.


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

Great job as we would expect from MR DW GUIDE, i dont like TATA's but i've got to say i think those wheels look really nice on that one!!

Dave


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Lovely job, those Kahn wheels really suit it too.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

well done guys


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Looking so much better now.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Superb work as always Dave and Bryan.

Amazing results and nice to see you've got the hang of your new camera Dave, great before, during and after shots 

And as for the wheels, they are huge.... nice


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

paddy328 said:


> Top work guys. How did the mystery look in the flesh? Any better than say BOS?


In the flesh - no real difference at all. They both add a subtle wet nuance, and looks wise they both are my favourite waxes... I would recommend BoS though owing to the significant price difference, but as I own a tub of Mystery and its damn good, I'm going to be using it... I just wont be replacing it, rather getting more BoS 



ads2k said:


> Superb work as always Dave and Bryan.
> 
> Amazing results and nice to see you've got the hang of your new camera Dave, great before, during and after shots
> 
> And as for the wheels, they are huge.... nice


Best not to mention the camera...  It fell about 3' during that detail onto a concrete garage floor, and destroyed the LCD screen... still takes photos though, but mighty annoying... Will likely replace that camera now, like for like, as the screen comes in handy for flower pictures.


----------



## Frank (May 21, 2007)

Stunning work!!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I thought you might say that dave. I have a solid black range sport to do next week. There seems to be alot of them being done lately. I'll be using divine on this one.


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Excellent work :thumb:

Great before and after pics.

Darren


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

massive rig, looks good with the wheels, deadly job, was a right mess beforehand


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

The second black rangey vogue on here in as many days, both with terrible swirling, bit shocking really.

Just as paul has got on his, great turn around.


----------



## danb85 (May 15, 2008)

stunning!


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

great job, very well photographed and writen up. 

p.s it there a spell check on here or am i on my own?


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Very well done Dave.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

awesome work guys... I didnt think you could could straight to PO85RD after Fast cut plus although I think it leaves more buffer trails when usd with a 3M compounding pad

excellent write up and finish too


----------



## Brian-Brice (Jan 12, 2008)

Fantastic results fella's.


I guess many procedures can make paint look as bad as this one did to start, just depends on the operator in many cases, what waterless wash system was he using?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Fantastic job Dave :thumb:


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Really nice work as always, great turnaround fella's


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Great work on a big car. Superb correction.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Another great detail Dave - what a turnaround!

Sorry to hear about the camera. If you search onthe net you shoudl be able to get a spare screen and then swap it out (or get a price for a repair) - much cheaper than a new camera


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Very very nice. Great turnaround guys.

The final shots do all the talking.... Is the owner based out beside PB??

:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

KKM said:


> Very very nice. Great turnaround guys.
> 
> The final shots do all the talking.... Is the owner based out beside PB??
> 
> :thumb:


Yes, he's from up Aberdeen way...


----------



## mdk1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Looks very nice once finished.


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

Dave, Like all your details and write ups I am blown away

Regards Paul


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Awesome correction, really nice detail that, some lovely finishing shots :thumb:


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

From a swirly mess to a mirror, nicely done guys :thumb::buffer::doublesho


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Brian-Brice said:


> Fantastic results fella's.
> 
> I guess many procedures can make paint look as bad as this one did to start, just depends on the operator in many cases, what waterless wash system was he using?


The owner's a member here, so he will know for sure what the process was - so hopefully he'll chime in with that :thumb:


----------



## TH0001 (Sep 19, 2007)

Great work Dave!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Excellent work guys.:thumb:


----------



## E5XTC (Oct 30, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> The owner's a member here, so he will know for sure what the process was - so hopefully he'll chime in with that :thumb:


Dave .......... Top job mate and once again sorry about the cammera , As for the waterless wash system .... I'm not to sure as i was away and my Darling wife supprised me with a detail for my Birthday.

All i no is he is Polish and walks with a limp ( Nothing to do with me ) Wink Wink !!!

Any way ... enough about that as i dont want to incriminate myself ..... Loving the Swiss Wax .... Wet look is the way forward for black cars.

Once again thanks for the hard work and all the top tips !!

Big Kev


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

E5XTC said:


> Dave .......... Top job mate and once again sorry about the cammera , As for the waterless wash system .... I'm not to sure as i was away and my Darling wife supprised me with a detail for my Birthday.
> 
> All i no is he is Polish and walks with a limp ( Nothing to do with me ) Wink Wink !!!
> 
> ...


Cheers :thumb: No worries about the camera, my own stupid fault - will keep the new one in its case during details in future! 

Glad you are happy with the results


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Breezy said:


> awesome work guys... I didnt think you could could straight to PO85RD after Fast cut plus although I think it leaves more buffer trails when usd with a 3M compounding pad
> 
> excellent write up and finish too


If you properly break FCP down properly then it wont leave anything other than light buffer trails which even 85rd has enough cut to remove. Too many people seem to not work FCP long enough and this is where the compounding marks and trails come from 

Great work lads - I still think you are mad for doing it in a day and i also think you should have properly named and shamed the WW guy  - he is a total cowboy!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh forgot to say - Bryan said it was YOU that forgot your PC so one of you is telling fibs  :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Clark said:


> Oh forgot to say - Bryan said it was YOU that forgot your PC so one of you is telling fibs  :lol:


:lol::lol::lol: Bryan's been telling porkies! You can tell it was my PC being used, as Bryan's has his initials (BL) clearly written on it!! :lol::lol: Plus his is a Meguiars one (G100), and its a Porter Cable in the pics... Bryan: busted! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Clark said:


> If you properly break FCP down properly then it wont leave anything other than light buffer trails which even 85rd has enough cut to remove. Too many people seem to not work FCP long enough and this is where the compounding marks and trails come from
> 
> Great work lads - I still think you are mad for doing it in a day and i also think you should have properly named and shamed the WW guy  - he is a total cowboy!


Only really the faintest of hologramming was left by FCP for me, 85RD was being used to enhance the gloss more than anything - I agree with what you're saying, can be worked to a great finish. In fact, embarassinlgly at a detailing meet, I wanted to create holograms on a finish to show what they looks like so loaded the pad up with half a bottle of FCP, and machined at 3000rpm with super fast movements for about five passes... were there any nasty buffer trails? Nope - felt like a right prat! :lol::lol:

Re: WW - the paint really was a mess


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Fantastic correction work boss! Very nice motor too.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Clark said:


> Oh forgot to say - Bryan said it was YOU that forgot your PC so one of you is telling fibs  :lol:


OK OK it was me and yep I'm busted.........good try though eh  and I did tell Dave when I got back that I had told you that he had forgotten his 

Thanks again guys (Clark & Rich) we'd have been struggling if we hadn't had the use of a second PC :thumb:

Bryan

PS I'm looking forward to seeing that little number you had in yesteday written up!!


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Silva1 said:


> lovely work as usual :thumb:
> 
> can i ask whats that cool hose attachment - seen PD use one if not similar


That strange tool on the end of the hose is known as Bryan :lol::lol:

:wave:

Absolutley stunning work there guys :thumb: Looks fantastic!!

...fancy doing a Golf?


----------



## springbok (Jun 9, 2008)

Awesome work fellas. Brilliant entertaining write up.


----------



## E5XTC (Oct 30, 2007)

blr123 said:


> OK OK it was me and yep I'm busted.........good try though eh  and I did tell Dave when I got back that I had told you that he had forgotten his
> 
> Thanks again guys (Clark & Rich) we'd have been struggling if we hadn't had the use of a second PC :thumb:
> 
> ...


Top jobie Bryan ..................... And thanks again for all the tips and the Sponge !!! LOL !


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Clark said:


> If you properly break FCP down properly then it wont leave anything other than light buffer trails which even 85rd has enough cut to remove. Too many people seem to not work FCP long enough and this is where the compounding marks and trails come from
> 
> Great work lads - I still think you are mad for doing it in a day and i also think you should have properly named and shamed the WW guy  - he is a total cowboy!


I know if refined properly it will only leave light buffer trails although FCP always needs following up with a finishing polish anyway I've always used PO106FF and ultrafina and never thought about going straight to PO85RD so will have to give it a go...


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

The only word that comes to mind Dave is FLAWLESS


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

Ace job - fantastic correction, great informative write up and a cracking end result - business as usual for you guys really!


----------



## lee74 (Mar 17, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> In fact, embarassinlgly at a detailing meet, I wanted to create holograms on a finish to show what they looks like so loaded the pad up with half a bottle of FCP, and machined at 3000rpm with super fast movements for about five passes... were there any nasty buffer trails? Nope - felt like a right prat! :lol::lol:
> 
> Re: WW - the paint really was a mess


And i was at the very meet :lol: burn through took ages as well


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

wow - looks amazing  Excellent polishing again guys :thumb:

really like those deep wheels on that wagon - just the right side of pimp to be acceptable IMHO


----------



## W3LSH (May 5, 2006)

Brilliant correction work and great finish


----------



## ClearCoatChrist (Mar 23, 2008)

Fantastic work! Great writeup as always!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

looks great Dave and Bryan top stuff


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

wow that is amazing! i want you to do my car!


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Stunning work as usual Dave. I hope the guy takes care of it!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Amazing work gents...but I'm not feeling the jumper the Dave


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Once again, top job, but then again we have come to expect it from you now!!!!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

An old post but a cracking turn around, reading it as that is my Monday job. 

Cheers Dave.

Steve


----------



## G style (Nov 14, 2007)

Sorry for the use of this language f**k me that looks f**king awesome i love the motor and the detail is great can i ask you what are holagrams and how do you know when you have them and how do you get rid of them once you have them.

Great job there fellas :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

If only the original "detailer" had used Optimum No Rinse hey?! :lol:

Vaguely remember reading this thread first time round, but again, very impressive turn around there :thumb:


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Great result, really like the finish.


----------



## prkprk1 (Dec 12, 2008)

looks great - nice work fellas!


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

looking good as always dave


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

dave all i could say is when i saw your name in title we r in for a treat and u havent disapointed fantastic results 

tom


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

amazing davie


----------

